# Καφετέρια > Εις Μνήμην... >  Aντίο μικρή μου Ντόνα!

## demis

Παιδια συναιβη κατι τρομερο πριν λιγες ωρες πεθανε η μανουλα κοκατιλιτσα κι αφησε πισω της 3 μωρακια 4 5 ημερων! Τωρα τα κλωσσαει ο πατερας ευτυχως ειναι καλοταισμενα πιο πολυ αυτος τα ταιζε.Δεν το πιστευω παιδια στα καλα καθουμενα χωρις να εχει κατι η θυλικια μου, ενω φενωταν υγιεστατη μεχρι και τις 7 το απογευμα και ηταν στη φωλια  οπως πρεπει. ξαφνικα στις 9 η ωρα το βραδυ τη βλεπω κατω πεσμενη. Δεν ξερω γιατι και τη σηκωσα της εβρεξα λιιγο το κεφαλακι νομιζα οτι απλα κατι εγινε και τρομαξε μεσα στα σκοταδια και την εβαλα παλι στην πατηθρα ης φενωταν εξουθενωμενη! Και περιπου στις 11 πηγαμε να δουμε με τον αδερφο μου και ητνα κατω αναποδα κι κεινη την ωρα ξεψυχισε μπροστα μας. Ειμαι πολυ ταραγμενος, ευτυχως ο πατερας προς το παρων δε δειχνει ταραγμενος ελπιζω να τα παει καλα με τη φροντιδα των μικρων, καημενος κι αυτος! Τωρα ειναι πολυ μικρα για να ταιζω κι εγω εστω συμπληρωματικα, ολα ειναι μονοδρομος. Αν τα καταφερει εστω μεχρι να γινουν 15 ημερων και δω οτι θελει βοηθεια ο πατερας θα τον βοηθαω κι εγω, ευτυχως δεν ειμαι ασχετος στο ταισμα. Αλλα εχω πολυ αγχος δεν ειμαι καλα γιατι να συμβει αυτο στα καημενα τα πουλακια γιατι? ενω την ειχα ενα χρονο και δεν εκανε πολλες γεννες 2 μονο αυτη ηταν η δευτερη. Ηταν τριων ετων και αρκετα εμποιρη μανα, υποψιαζομαι μηπως πριν ερθει στα χερια μου και στα χερια του πετσοπα που το πηρα τοτε μηπως ειχε κανει ηδη καποιες γεννες κι εγω δεν το ηξερα. Ειχε αρκετα εξω την καρυνα τηςενω πριν λιγο καιρο δεν την ειχε. και δεν ειχε τιποτα ανυσηχιτικο μεχρι και σημερα το απογευμα, ορεξατη και πολυ κινητικη παντα τι να πωδεν ξερω.

----------


## serafeim

πωπωπω τι συμφορα ρε Θεμιστοκλη...
πολυ λυπαμαι δεν εχω λογια ...
ευχομαι ολα να κυλησουν ομαλα με τον πατερα και να τα μεγαλωσει σωστα!!!
νομιζω πως δεν αντεξε τη νδιαδικασια Θεμιστοκλη...

----------


## xarhs

λυμαμαι πολυ φιλε μου...!!!
ας αναπαυτει η ψυχουλα της και ας βλεπει εστω και απο μακρια τα παιδακια της να μεγαλωνουν σαν να ηταν και αυτη εκει...
πολυ λυπαμαι.....!!!!

----------


## Ρία

Όχι ρε συ! Τι είπες τώρα? Στα καλά καθούμενα! Το καημένο! Τι να πω!

----------


## xristina37

Κρίμα για την μανούλα. Ευχομαι ο πατέρας να τα πάει καλά με τα μικρά. Κρίμα θα είναι να τα χάσεις και αυτά. Ψυχούλες !!!

----------


## saxo_29

Λυπάμαι πολυ φίλε.

----------


## BugsBunny

> πωπωπω τι συμφορα ρε Θεμιστοκλη...
> πολυ λυπαμαι δεν εχω λογια ...
> ευχομαι ολα να κυλησουν ομαλα με τον πατερα και να τα μεγαλωσει σωστα!!!
> *νομιζω πως δεν αντεξε τη νδιαδικασια* Θεμιστοκλη...


Κρίμα...
Λες να ήταν η πρώτη της φορά...γι'αυτό;

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Κρίμα λυπάμαι πολύ για το πουλάκι.

----------


## lagreco69

Θεμιστοκλη πολυ λυπαμαι!!! δυστυχως τα πτηνα οταν εχουν προβλημα υγειας, ξερουν και το κρυβουν καλα. να εχεις συνεχεια τον νου σου στον αρσενικο και στα μικρα και καλου κακου αγορασε και μια κρεμα νεοσσων να υπαρχει! καλη δυναμη!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## olga

Λυπάμε πολύ... ελπίζω ο πατέρας να τα καταφέρει με τα μικρά και να μεγαλώσουν, καλού κακού έχε το νου σου αν τα ταίζει..που δεν πιστεώ πως θα τα αφήσει.

----------


## Sophie

καλα μα στα καλα καθουμενα; ακου τι μπορει να συμβει! λυπαμαι πολυ!!! ελπιζω ο πατερας να καταφερει να μεγαλωσει τα μικρα και με τη βοηθεια σου βεβαια!

----------


## panaisompatsos

Κρίμα φίλε, λυπάμαι για την απώλεια σας.

----------


## Athina

Στο καλό να πάει η ψυχούλα.Λυπάμαι πολύ.

----------


## demis

Παιδια σας ευχαριστω πολυ με τη στηρηξη σας. Τα νεα ειναι καλα μεσα στην ατυχια μας. Ο πατερας τα ταιζει σημερα παρα πολυ καλα κι ολας τα ταιζει τα φροντιζει δεν ηταν η πρωτη φορα ηταν η δευτερη που εβγαλε μικρα και η διατροφικη προετοιμασια  που ακολουθουσα  ηταν αρκετα καλη, αυγο χορταρικα φρουτα, πολυβιταμινες σουπιοκκοκαλο κτλ. Εκανε μονο 4 αυγα και τις δυο φορες! Οποτε γι αυτο υποψιαζομαι πως αφου την πηρα 2μιση ετων απο το πετσοπ  πολυ πιθανον να εχει κανει κι αλλες γεννες στο παρελθον και να ηταν ηδη ταλαιπωρημενη και να μην αντεξε, θα παρω κρεμα αλλα οπως βλεπω για λιγες μερες μεχρι να γινουν 10 15 ημερων ισως τα παει αρκετα καλα καθως και την πρωτη φορα αυτος τα μεγαλωσε πιο πολυ η μητερα πιο πολυ τα κλωσσαγε και βοηθουσε κι αυτη στο ταισμα, μετα απο 15 μερες ισως χρειστει να βοηθαω κι εγω. Τωρα το μεγαλυτερο ειναι 5 ημερων οποτε δεν θα μπορουσα με τιποτα να καταφερω ουτε συμπληρωματικα γιατι απο καποιες εμποιριες σε περιστερια και καναρινια εχω απο 15 ημερων και πανω δεν θα μπορουσα να πετυχω ουτε θερμοκρασια κρεμας ουτε την σωστη υφη της κτλ παναγια να φιλαει. Ευχομαι να τα παει καλα.

----------


## maria ps

κρίμα, πολύ κρίμα και γι αυτό και για σένα για την στεναχώρια σου...
είναι οι γέννες μεγάλο ρίσκο έχω κι εγώ ζευγάρια αλλά δεν τ αποφασίζω γιατί μια φορά έτσι την πάτησα κι εγώ. δεν πέθανε άμεσα αλλά βλάφτηκε η υγεία της το είδα καθαρά. ότι και να έκανα δεν επανήλθε

----------


## demis

Κι εμενα αμα δεν γινοταν τωρα σιγουρα καποια στιγμη μετα θα γινωτανε. Δε σας κρυβω τον φοβο  μου οτι φοβαμαι μηπως δεν αντεξει και ο αρσενικος με τρια μικρα και τον βρω τεζα κι αυτον χτυπα ξυλο. Παντως αυτο που με ηρμεει ειναι οτι ξερω πως αυτος δεν εχει κανει αυγα οποτε δεν ειναι ταλαιπωρημενος απο γεννα καν  οποτε. Αλλωστε φετος εχω ακουσει 5 6 φορες περιπου την ιδια περιπτωση με μενα και οι αρσενικοι τα μεγαλωσαν μια χαρα, πιστευω αν θελει να τα μεγαλωσει ο αρσενικος και ειναι καλος πατερας το κανει και ο δικος μου φενεται πολυ καλος πατερας πραγματικα!

----------


## maria ps

ναι ακριβώς τα θηλυκά ταλαιπωρούνται με τ αυγά. δεν νομίζω οτι θα έχεις πρόβλημα με τον αρσενικό. ενίσχυσε λίγο και την διατροφή του και όλα θα πάνε καλά

----------


## demis

Πληροφοριακα τρωει ενα βραστιο αυγο τη μερα και εχει τροφη  verse laga.. Δεν μπορω να ενισχυσω παραπανω τη διατροφη του γιατι οταν ταιζουν μπορει να βλαψει τα μικρα το ο,τι δηποτε και να κανουν διαρροια.  μετα τις 10 μερες θα τους φτιαξω και καποια αυγοτροφη ενισχυμενη.

----------


## mitsman

Πω πω.... δεν φανταζεσαι ποσο λυπαμαι.... δεν ειχες παρει χαμπαρι οτι ηταν αδυνατο το πουλακι????  πω πω... πολυ κριμα... το εθαψες το πουλακι η το εχεις ακομη???

----------


## Peri27

:Sick0004:  πωπωω ρε ειναι τρομεροοο!!!πολυ λυπαμαι!!!πολυ κριμα!!!ευχομαι τουλαχιστον να πανε ολα κατευχην με τα μικρα και ο πατερας να τα καταφερει!!!

----------


## demis

Δν το ηξερω οτι ηταν αδυνατο γιατι ετρωγε πολυ και πριν την πρωτη γεννα που ειχε τυχει να το πιασω δεν ηταν καθολου αδυνατο ισα ισα ποιο παχυ και απο τον αρσενικο μου, Γενικα ηταν αγρια ειχε προβλημα με τα χερια και το κλουβι μεγαλο οποτε δεν την επιανα γιατι φοβοταν. και με τοσα  βραστααυγα που ειχε φαει απο την πρωτη γεννα δεν το φανταστηκα οτι αδυνατησε, ειναι απιστευτο οτι οταν τα χανεις καταλαβαινεις τα συπτωματα. Το πουλακι το εθαψα αλλα και να το ειχα εδω δεν θα μπορουσα να το κανω νεκροψια η κατι τετειο, θα ηθελα να μαθω γιατι αλλα απο την αλλη θα επρεπε να το ψαξω και να το στειλω σε αλλη πολη και δεν εχω τη δυναμη γενικα δε μπορω να σκεφτω τιποτε αλλο τωρα απο το τι θα γινει με τα μικρα.

----------


## mitsman

Ηθελα να δουμε 2- 3 πραγματα αλλα τωρα ειναι αργα..... να βοηθησεις τον μπαμπα με ταισματα και εσυ!

----------


## demis

Λες να ξεκινησω απο τωρα αφου ηδη βλεπω πως μεχρι στιγμης τα παει καλα? θα τα καταφερω? με καναρινακια το εχω καταφερει απο τις πρωτες μερες να ταιζω συμπληρωματικα.. Με αυτα ομως? ειναι διαφορετικα τα καναρινακια οταν ανοιγαν το στωμα ειχαν μια στωματαρα ναααα!  Τη γνωμη σας γιατι εχω κι αγχος.

----------


## mitsman

κοιτα πως θα παει και βλεπεις και κανεις!!!!!!!
εχεις κρεμα για νεοσσους????? 
απλα να ξερεις οτι θα κουραστει ο μπαμπας!!!!! και υπαρχει το ενδεχομενο να τα παρατησει! να εχεις το νου σου!!!! τι να πω.... πραγματικα πολυ λυπηρο.... απο την απολυτη χαρα στην απολυτη λυπη!

----------


## demis

Δεν εχω αλλα θα αγορασω κρεμα. Ενταξει το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θα κουραστει εδω δυο κουραζωνται θα βοηθισω εννοειται αυτο το πουλακι το ειχα απο μηνων κ, μαζι στο κρεβατι κοιμωμασταν τα μεσημερια, περυσι ειχε φιγει και ειχε γυρισει μετα απο μια μερα πεινασμενο και λασπωμενο. Ασε που οταν το ειχα παρει ηταν ταλαιπωρημενο και του εδινα μυλοξυδα για να στρωσει. ΔΕ θα το αντεξω να παθει κατι.

----------


## μαρια ν

Λυπαμαι παρα πολυ για την μικρη ,ευχομαι τουλαχιστον ο πατερας να τα καταφερει με το ταισμα και βοηθας οσο μπορεις κι εσυ

----------


## demis

Τα μικρα τα εχει μπουκωσει σημερα  ευτυχως. Δεν μπορειτε να φανταστητε πως νιωθω. Να εχω 3 καινουργιες ψυχες στη ζωη μου και να μη μπορω να χαρω, αλλα γενικα εχω διαβασει αρκετες ιστοριες σε φορουμ επδ γενικα διαβαζω τα παντα και σε αλλα φορουμς και εχει τυχει σε πολλους να εχει πεθανει η θυλικια και να ταιζει ο αρσενικος και να τα μεγαλωνει  μια χαρα, μαλιστα διαβασα και εναν που ειχε 6 μωρα μπατζυ και ο πατερας τους τα μεγαλωσε ολα μια χαρα, μαλιστα το ατομο σκεφτοταν να ταισει το ενα τελευταιο και νομιζω δεν τα καταφερε αυτο που βοηθησε  ενω τα αλλα τα πηγαν μια χαρα.

----------


## Anestisko

θεμιστοκλη και εγω απο τη μερια μου στεναχωρειθικα  οταν διαβασα την ειδηση,αλλα δεν μπορω να πιστεψω οτι απεβιωσε ενω οπως προανεφερες ηταν προιγουμενος μια χαρα..... τι να πω....ευχομαι να καταφερεις να αναθρεψεις τα μικρουλια!

----------


## demis

Απλα  ειπα πως φενοταν μια χαρα κινητικη και ζωηρη. Δεν εχω λογο να πω ψεματα, αν εδειχνε απο πριν κατι θα την αφηνα να ξαναγεννησει θα την εβαζα παλι στη διαδικασια?  Σχεδον ο,τι πουλι εχω παρει ηταν αρωστο η αρωσταινε στο μελλον οποτε και το παρα μικρο με ανησυχει και προσεχω τα παντα, Ε αυτο το πουλακι το ειχα ενα χρονο περιπου και ουτε μια στιγμη δεν μου ειχε δειξει το παραμικρο ανυσηχιτκο. Αντιθετως ο αρσενικος τον ειχα αγορασει και σε ενα μηνα ειχε προβληματα και εδω στο φορουμ με σκορδωνερα, μηλοξυδα και σωστη διατροφη το εστρωσα περυσι πουτ το ειχαν στο πεστοπ για μερες αδεια την ταιστρα και ηταν αρκετα αδυνατο. Δεν πουλαω πουλια για να καιγομαι να αναπαραχτουν.. ΘΑ ηθελα να κλειδωσει το θεμα παιδια σας ευχαριστω που μου σταθηκατε και που μου στεκεστε παντα αλλα δεν εχει νοημα να μεινει ανοιχτο πια εχει 3 μερες που απεβιωσε και θα πρεπει να την αφησουμε να ησυχασει.

----------


## babis100nx

Φιλε Θεμιστοκλη λυπαμαι πολυ!!Ευχομαι ο πατερας αν χρειαστει την βοηθεια σου να τα καταφερετε μαζι και να εχετε τα νεα πουλακια υγειεις!!

----------


## demis

Προς το παρων τα φροντιζει ο πατερας πολυ καλα εδω και μια ευδομαδα.

----------


## Deimitori

Λυπάμαι πολύ... Ας είναι αναπαυμένη η ψυχούλα της. Εύχομαι να τα καταφέρει ο πατέρας να τα αναθρέψει!

----------

